# I cannot understand why people love loop handle trimmer/brushcutters.



## ANewSawyer

Oh, sure for trimming around obsticles loop is the way to go. But I have seen people hating on bike handles for any type of use. Even prefering loop for tall grass mowing. The heck?! Give me bike handles! I am dang tired of mowing this one dang bank with a loop handle. I want a working bike handle unit. If I cannot get the T-25 going soon, it is gone. I haven't really tried yet but it is my next project for sure! 

Rant over...


----------



## catbuster

I shall retort, young grasshopper. Your ignorance precedes you.

1: People want to use what they know. You started with bike handles and got a chance to accustom yourself to them. Going from bike to loop is much easier than loop to bike.

2: Bike handle cutters are ****ing expensive. Dishing out the cash for a high powered loop handle trimmer and a bike handle brush saw that's equivalent is around $750 plus applicable taxes. One loop trimmer is around $350 plus applicable taxes. And if I was doing general property maintenance, I would have loop handle trimmers.


----------



## logeeland

I have been using both for years. When cutting light brush with a blade the bike handle is the way to go. It also forces the user to wear a harness which takes the weight off your arms and control it better. When trimming with line in the yard, I would rather hold it with the loop and the grip. Easier to move it around and flip it on the side to do edging. Plus the bike handle is a pain in the butt to store...


----------



## Sagetown

Yup; using a hefty powered grass trimmer or brush cutter is hard enough to control in heavy growth with well extended bike handles. I'd rather use the old wide half loops, than the new small loop handles. In light yard work conditions, I suppose the loop handles fare well.
- - - - - - - - - - HALF - - - - LOOP - - - - -  Handle


----------



## ANewSawyer

catbuster said:


> I shall retort, young grasshopper. Your ignorance precedes you.
> 
> 1: People want to use what they know. You started with bike handles and got a chance to accustom yourself to them. Going from bike to loop is much easier than loop to bike.
> 
> 2: Bike handle cutters are ****ing expensive. Dishing out the cash for a high powered loop handle trimmer and a bike handle brush saw that's equivalent is around $750 plus applicable taxes. One loop trimmer is around $350 plus applicable taxes. And if I was doing general property maintenance, I would have loop handle trimmers.



I think that bike handles would be intuitive. My first gas trimmer was a cheap loop. For light use, yes a loop handle but do you do brush work with a loop? Or is it bike? 



logeeland said:


> I have been using both for years. When cutting light brush with a blade the bike handle is the way to go. It also forces the user to wear a harness which takes the weight off your arms and control it better. When trimming with line in the yard, I would rather hold it with the loop and the grip. Easier to move it around and flip it on the side to do edging. Plus the bike handle is a pain in the butt to store...



Like I said, loop and grip for trimming. Bike for the rough stuff. But I don't want to think about trying to edge with bike handles. Both is really the way to go.



Sagetown said:


> Yup; using a hefty powered grass trimmer or brush cutter is hard enough to control in heavy growth with well extended bike handles. I'd rather use the old wide half loops, than the new small loop handles. In light yard work conditions, I suppose the loop handles fare well.
> - - - - - - - - - - HALF - - - - LOOP - - - - -  Handle
> View attachment 496667



I have seen those large half loops but thought they were weird. I see there point now.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Catbuster, what I am really asking, is who would pick a loop and grip over a bike handle for area mowing?


----------



## logeeland

What type of area mowing and how much area?


----------



## ANewSawyer

The thing that inspired this rant is a bank. It is way too steep to mow with any kind of mower. It has got to be at least 30 degrees maybe even slightly steeper. About 100 feet long and over six feet wide for most of its length. Very uneven in parts. It grows over with thick grass and vines quickly. I really don't like mowing it with a loop handle. It is very taxing to do a swath that wide in one pass. But two passes would take a long time. Maybe my technique is bad.


----------



## Sagetown

ANewSawyer said:


> Catbuster, what I am really asking, is who would pick a loop and grip over a bike handle for area mowing?


Cleaning up the underbrush with FS250 and handlebars makes me feel better about control.


----------



## Sagetown

Tall grass n weeds meets Stihl FS 56R with big half loop handle.


----------



## Des Perado

We've had plenty of jobs clearing tall grasses in areas where a tractor couldn't access, and a conventional mower wouldn't work. We have a good assortment of trimmers, loop, and bike handle. I've found that neither were more, or less of a pain in the arse than the other. They have their strengths and weaknesses. 

In situations like the one that Sage is showing above, it's not about the handle, or machine, it's the business end that makes all the difference. Take off the damned strings, and rotary blades. Put on your HL 135 degree hedge head (or your red equivalent) and go to town. It makes very short work of it, and you don't get coated in a chlorophyll crust by the end of the day.


----------



## Sagetown

In the brush I now use one of these. Works extremely well when sharp. I'm still trying to find the right angle to freehand the sharpening.



After trying every string I can find for tall tough grass and weeds. I've came up with this " Desert Extrusion ", LONOIZ , .130"diameter string. Lasts longer than the top name brands. Reason for using string, is I use hogwire [fox, coyotes, possums, and skunk deterant] at the bottom of my fences, so a string in vital, and a tough one at that.


----------



## alderman

Not so hard to store. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Nice neat, organized new barn.....I remember those days.

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## ANewSawyer

Des Perado said:


> We've had plenty of jobs clearing tall grasses in areas where a tractor couldn't access, and a conventional mower wouldn't work. We have a good assortment of trimmers, loop, and bike handle. I've found that neither were more, or less of a pain in the arse than the other. They have their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> In situations like the one that Sage is showing above, it's not about the handle, or machine, it's the business end that makes all the difference. Take off the damned strings, and rotary blades. Put on your HL 135 degree hedge head (or your red equivalent) and go to town. It makes very short work of it, and you don't get coated in a chlorophyll crust by the end of the day.



Have you tried an airecut blade? They are a newer design. But, I have heard of using the adjustable hedge trimmers to cut brush and grass. I think it would be killer with a bike handle anyway.


----------



## Conquistador3

I've used a brush cutter with handlebars once. No thank you. I just feel far more in control and tire myself less with a loop handle. 
Before it got stolen, I had a Zenoah backpack brush cutter for hard works. Like all backpacks it came with loop handle. Best brush cutter I've ever had.


----------



## BuckMKII

ANewSawyer said:


> The thing that inspired this rant is a bank. It is way too steep to mow with any kind of mower. It has got to be at least 30 degrees maybe even slightly steeper. About 100 feet long and over six feet wide for most of its length. Very uneven in parts. It grows over with thick grass and vines quickly. I really don't like mowing it with a loop handle. It is very taxing to do a swath that wide in one pass. But two passes would take a long time. Maybe my technique is bad.


 I've got the same problem and I love running and trimmer just as much as anyone but I sprayed the whole damn thing with Roundup last summer and it was so much easier than trying to cut it.


----------



## BuckMKII

ANewSawyer said:


> Have you tried an airecut blade? They are a newer design. But, I have heard of using the adjustable hedge trimmers to cut brush and grass. I think it would be killer with a bike handle anyway.



I've got an Airecut blade and a guard is a must since it throws debris like crazy. I've also tried the articulating hedge trimmers but it's a bit unwieldy for me with just a loop handle.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Conquistador, glad you found what works for you. Unfotunately, backpack brushcutter/chainsaws are unavailable to us in the USA.



BuckMKII said:


> I've got the same problem and I love running and trimmer just as much as anyone but I sprayed the whole damn thing with Roundup last summer and it was so much easier than trying to cut it.



If I killed the grass off, would it grow back over with brush, like it was when I got here?



BuckMKII said:


> I've got an Airecut blade and a guard is a must since it throws debris like crazy. I've also tried the articulating hedge trimmers but it's a bit unwieldy for me with just a loop handle.



That is why I say articulating hedge trimmers + bike and harness set up would be mean!


----------



## BuckMKII

ANewSawyer said:


> Conquistador, glad you found what works for you. Unfotunately, backpack brushcutter/chainsaws are unavailable to us in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> If I killed the grass off, would it grow back over with brush, like it was when I got here?
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I say articulating hedge trimmers + bike and harness set up would be mean!



I don't know that's why you spray it again when you see any green.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> Catbuster, what I am really asking, is who would pick a loop and grip over a bike handle for area mowing?



There are a couple of answers as to who:

-Someone with just one machine, and it was a loop handled machine
-Someone who prefers the feel of a loop handle. I have landscaping subs who won't use bike handles for anytbing. They're used to them, and that's what they prefer to use.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Good answers. If I were johnny home owner in the suburbs, any kind of bike handle machine would be overkill. But I am not johnny home owner in the suburbs.


----------



## alderman

I bought a back pack brush cutter in the U.S. It has a loop handle. Best set up for cutting on steep ground and less fatiguing for long jobs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer

Yes, you are right. Maruyama offers a couple as split boom models. But as far as I know, they are the only company to offer such a thing new here in US. But Husqvarna, Stihl and Echo have them overseas, just not here.


----------



## catbuster

ANewSawyer said:


> Good answers. If I were johnny home owner in the suburbs, any kind of bike handle machine would be overkill. But I am not johnny home owner in the suburbs.



Bro, you might need to reconsider your needs and view of yourself in regards to this stuff. Based on some of the stuff you've said on here you are way closer to "johnny home owner in the suburbs" than a professional of any sort.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I am sorry, I am not intentionally presenting myself as a pro. If I have been, please forgive me.


----------



## sawfun

I like a bike handle for low cutting jobs continuing for large lengths of time, however for vines and blackberries that are over your head, I found the best use for my fs 250r was with the U shaped shredder blade. The loop handle allowed me to swing it up over head height and throw it forward. I tried it with a harness and it only severely restricted my freedom of motion. I was able to clear a dense blackberry area 15 foot wide by 200 foot long in under 45 minutes and when done, it looked like the ground had been tilled. So YES loop handles have some excellent uses.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Man, I understand that! I lost the photos when my pc died last month but I had photos of the bank I am talking about before I started. The blackberry vines were well over my head and that was bowed over by gravity. I bet they were 7-8 foot layed out. I cleared it by hand with a machete. Anything beats that!


----------



## GrassGuerilla

If I had to chose just one, it would be a loop handle. I prefer them for everything but flat ground clearing. Can't stand bike handles on a slope. Strongly prefer to attack a slope with a loop starting at the bottom working across then up. Of course, it that's only if it's too steep for a dual hydro walk behind. And that's pretty dang steep.


----------



## Sagetown

BuckMKII said:


> I've got the same problem and I love running and trimmer just as much as anyone but I sprayed the whole damn thing with Roundup last summer and it was so much easier than trying to cut it.


I agree, but eventually I've run into a problem. Thorny ground hugging burrs now cover a lot of the areas I've been spraying over the years. Why is that?


----------



## apemoreton

I love both for different uses if I just want to do some path edges and things it's the loop handle but if it's continuous strimmer I'll grab the bike handle I even prefere the bike handle for banks


----------



## Sagetown

GrassGuerilla said:


> If I had to chose just one, it would be a loop handle. I prefer them for everything but flat ground clearing. Can't stand bike handles on a slope. Strongly prefer to attack a slope with a loop starting at the bottom working across then up. Of course, it that's only if it's too steep for a dual hydro walk behind. And that's pretty dang steep.


I see no problems working slopes, embankments, with the bike handle. All one needs to do is adjust the handles to the correct position according to the slope.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Sagetown said:


> I agree, but eventually I've run into a problem. Thorny ground hugging burrs now cover a lot of the areas I've been spraying over the years. Why is that?



Maybe because the chemical you using is only for leafy, soft stem vegitation? There is a different chemical for woody stemmed vegitation. I can't think of the name right off hand. Crossbow is a concentrated version. The chemical is 2,4 dimethyl-something or other


----------



## ANewSawyer

On a funny, non related note: I lost my 250 Airecut. I reorganized my storage, read: table, onto a shelving unit and lost the blade in the process. I think I had it in the box for safe storage.

I guess if you are a real high speed, low drag operator then the only way to go is loop and bike both.


----------



## TBS

The biggest issue with bike handles vs loop is the power head, bike handles usually have higher cc power head while loops are usually smaller cc. My ideal combo is the old Husqvarna 235r brush cutter on a 225r trimmer shaft because both power heads are interchangeable between setups. I prefer the loop handle on steep slopes because of the extra maneuverability but bike on flatter ground.


----------



## Sagetown

Nathan lassley said:


> The biggest issue with bike handles vs loop is the power head, bike handles usually have higher cc power head while loops are usually smaller cc. My ideal combo is the old Husqvarna 235r brush cutter on a 225r trimmer shaft because both power heads are interchangeable between setups. I prefer the loop handle on steep slopes because of the extra maneuverability but bike on flatter ground.


Half LooP


BIKE HANDLES


----------



## kirko

ANewSawyer said:


> The thing that inspired this rant is a bank. It is way too steep to mow with any kind of mower. It has got to be at least 30 degrees maybe even slightly steeper. About 100 feet long and over six feet wide for most of its length. Very uneven in parts. It grows over with thick grass and vines quickly. I really don't like mowing it with a loop handle. It is very taxing to do a swath that wide in one pass. But two passes would take a long time. Maybe my technique is bad.



Hey a newsawyer ,,

What you describe here is my office.It is a horrible nasty place,,and usually stink hot here in Aus.Add a few rocks , slippery terrain, some tough growth that requires a blade and it can be your own private hell.Vines straight up tell me your gunna get some kickback.The difficult and steep terrain tells me your gunna need your balance and grip , in this situation it is ideal to be running a clearing saw in conjunction with a well balanced harness and some quality boots, maybe even an ipod to distract you from the pain,,, LOL. Really you just want to reduce your time in such hard and tiresome situation so power and technique is always your fastest way out.This is how I would approach your situation . I would be reaching for my fs 480 or something in the in the 45 cc plus range, you want some power to get the job done fast and some dependable nylon, I would be using 3.9mm desert extrusion with a bump feed head to stay efficient, less time on those banks the better.Usually the majority of your energy is being used trying to traverse the terrain more so than the burden of a slighty heavier brushcutter,, which a good harness should compensate for.Personally I would be doing 2 sweeps both working from left to right along the bank, starting from the bottom then going back to the start and doing the top(My back seems to like this better).Once this was done I would tidy up any woody growth that remained with a shredder blade to keep the job tidy.

Hope this helps a little ,,


----------

